# 5/28 - Moringinstar Sea Bass - Late Report



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

I know this is late but wanted to post since there is not much going on. We went out and it turned out to be a great day on the water. We didn't get our limit but we caught fish. I finished with 13 and one short cod (throwback) and my buddy finished with 12. Alot of throwbacks and a few cods landed. One guy that won the pool caught a monster sea bass at least 20 inches. It was huge! Tight lines


----------

